# Prep for spraying latex on metal Garage doors



## Sunset_Painter (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey there, my first post  

I picked up a set of new metal garage doors from a customer today and I've got them setup to paint in my shop. 

We would like our finish to be an Acrylic Latex, nice black color. 

Now im wondering what i should be priming these with, I have some fresh start, only a lil bit of Zinser, aswell as some red oxide primers. 

I thought about a quick scuff with a scotch pad and then just shooting the fresh start primer on it.

Any suggestions on a good system, this is a higher end home, and longevity is very important.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Is that a rust inhibitive latex? err...


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Are they coated now with any top coat? factory coat? or bare metal? Are they steel or aluminum?


----------



## Sunset_Painter (Apr 15, 2008)

Ok i still need to workout my posts a little bit, little more info.  

Factory Coated Aluminum. I've usually done this scope of work in oils so the latex system is a little new.


----------



## tonyk (Apr 16, 2008)

Sun set I'm a newbee also, Hello. I used SW DTM acrylic a few years back on some exterior metal doors at my own house. Two of them get high traffic and alot of sun. They are in great shape with no fade the color was iron ore from SW (very dark). It only comes in gallons though. Check to make sure the latex you choose has anti blocking properties. This is to keep the latex topcoat from sticking to the wheather strip. I sprayed them with the cs 9900 unthinned the product looks great from all aspects. Good luck!


----------



## Sunset_Painter (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks for the take Tony, I think i'm gonna go with a couple coats of Benjamin Moore's top quality DTM. Should do just the trick. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

I had forgotten about DTM. That should work great! I was first introduced to DTM last year when some folks in an upper-end part of town wanted me to use SW DTM specifically on their galvanized down spout and wooden garage doors.... the latter application threw me off but I wasn't going to lose the job over it. 

Got some Pics? Can we watch the process? :thumbsup:

J


----------



## Sunset_Painter (Apr 15, 2008)

I have used some DTM paints in the past and i have no complaints from any projects where i've used it. The product completely eluded me when going through my coatings for this project.

Glad I could come here and get some tips for some fellow painters. Good showing guys.

I'll go snap some photos right now and let you guys see how i make out


----------

